# Fragen zur Maschinensicherheit



## mega_ohm (18 Juli 2009)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Eine Abbinde-/ Paketstapel- Station ist durch Schutzzäune und 2 Schiebetüren gesichert.
Beide Schiebetüren sind mittels Sicherheitsschalter http://www.bernstein-ag.de/cw_bernstein/kunden/bernstein/produktfiles/de/sicherheitstechnik_d/skc_sk_d.pdf
in die Not- Halt- Schleife "eingebunden".
Einen "Einrichtbetrieb" gibt es nicht, was bedeutet, daß beim Nachjustieren z.b. eines Reedkontaktes 2 Personen benötigt werden. ( 1 Person, die justiert + 1 Person zum Bedienen des Tableaus, welches sich außerhalb der Schutzzäune befindet )
Diese Lösung ( mit dem Öffnen der Schutztür wird die gesamte Anlage mit Not- Halt gestoppt... das begonnene Produkt in der Fertigungslinie wird geschrottet ) findet überhaupt keine Akzeptanz bei den Maschinisten.
Die Schaltzunge wird von der Tür abgeschraubt bzw. (weil ich danach Einmal- Schrauben verwendete ) abgeflext und in den Schalter gesteckt... die Schutztür bleibt danach generell geöffnet. Von den Produktionsmeistern bekam ich keine Rückendeckung in der Richtung, durch Arbeitsanweisungen die Manipulation zu verbieten etc.
( Ich habe die Anlage weder konstruiert, noch bin ich für die Gefährdungsanalyse zuständig gewesen und bin den Maschinisten gegenüber auch nicht weisungsberechtigt ! )

Nun ist aber ein Arbeitsunfall passiert... und dann bekommen alle das große Fracksausen.
Die Schaltzunge mußte also zum 58. Mal wieder drann gebaut werden. Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß früher oder später die Schlamperei wieder Einzug halten wird... spätestens wenn die Wunden verheilt sind.

Ich möchte für eine der beiden Schutztüren ( die auf der Bedienerseite ) nun diesen Not- Halt "deaktivieren" ( Es bleibt alles so montiert, wie es jetzt ist... aber die Schaltzunge wird wieder von der Schiebetür demontiert und in den Schalter gesteckt.
>> Zusätzlich möchte ich an diese Tür ein *PSENslock *
http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/conte...psen_sl_0_5p_2_2/22095_01.pdf?redirected=true in Verbindung mit einem PNOZ X2.7P 24VACDC 3n/o 1n/c
Bestellnummer: 777305
http://www.pilz.de/products/control_communication/safety_relay/f/pnozx/s/00518/index.de.jsp?itemId=777305
montieren.
Dieses PNOZ schaltet über 2 Relais ( die jeweiligen Kontakte in Reihe ) die Spannungsversorgung der Ausgangsmodule für die Freigabe / Richtung / Jog1 der FU's Rollgänge weg. Um die Rollgänge wieder händisch oder automatisch zu "fahren" muß die Schutztür geschlossen und quittiert worden sein.
Somit kann man wenigstens alleine ( muß natürlich immer rein und raus rennen, das Bedientableau ist ja außerhalb der Maschine ) mal was einstellen, würde aber nicht "überfahren" werden können. Ich hoffe, daß die Akzeptanz bedeutend größer wäre und das "Rumgemurkse" dadurch aufhört.


Was haltet ihr von dieser "Idee" ?

Mfg


----------



## volker (18 Juli 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Dieses PNOZ schaltet über 2 Relais ( die jeweiligen Kontakte in Reihe ) die Spannungsversorgung der Ausgangsmodule für die Freigabe / Richtung / Jog1 der FU's Rollgänge weg. Um die Rollgänge wieder händisch oder automatisch zu "fahren" muß die Schutztür geschlossen und quittiert worden sein.
> Somit kann man wenigstens alleine ( muß natürlich immer rein und raus rennen, das Bedientableau ist ja außerhalb der Maschine ) mal was einstellen, würde aber nicht "überfahren" werden können. Ich hoffe, daß die Akzeptanz bedeutend größer wäre und das "Rumgemurkse" dadurch aufhört.


das ist auf jeden fall nicht sicher. wenn der fu keinen sicheren eingang hat musst du den mit 2 schützen in reihe spannungslos schalten. rückführkreis nicht vergessen.
ich denke es wäre evtl sinnvoll not-halt für die gesamte anlage und schutztür offen in 2 kreise zu trennen. not-halt schaltet die gesamte anlage weg, tür auf nur die gefährlichen bewegungen in diesem bereich.
schau dir auch mal die pnozmulti an. damit kannst du das ganze intelligent aufziehen. 3-stufen zustimmtaster ist auch noch eine überlegung.
beschreib mal den bereich der schutztür etwas genauer.
hier mal ein paar preise dazu


----------



## mega_ohm (18 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> das ist auf jeden fall nicht sicher. wenn der fu keinen sicheren eingang hat musst du den mit 2 schützen in reihe spannungslos schalten. rückführkreis nicht vergessen.
> ich denke es wäre evtl sinnvoll not-halt für die gesamte anlage und schutztür offen in 2 kreise zu trennen. not-halt schaltet die gesamte anlage weg, tür auf nur die gefährlichen bewegungen in diesem bereich.
> schau dir auch mal die pnozmulti an. damit kannst du das ganze intelligent aufziehen. 3-stufen zustimmtaster ist auch noch eine überlegung.
> beschreib mal den bereich der schutztür etwas genauer.
> hier mal ein paar preise dazu


Die Anlage in 2 Kreise zu trennen... Die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut.
Da spare ich mir vielleicht sogar noch, eine neue Leitung zu ziehen.
Dazu muß ich bloß noch rausfinden, ob dieser Türschalter 2 Öffnerkontakte hat und die Leitung 4-adrig gezogen wurde.

- Die FU's sind 8200 vector von Lenze ( 7,5 KW ). Die haben m.M. kein "sicheres Halt".
- Wenn ich die Leistungsklemmen der FU's wegschalte, brauche ich mich doch um die Freigabe etc. nicht mehr kümmern ?
- Was meinst Du mit "Rückführkreis" ? Den DC-Zwischenkreis ? Sowas haben diese FU's auch nicht.

Mfg


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juli 2009)

Volker meint die Schütze mit den Öffner in deiner Not-Stop Schaltung zurück lesen ob die Schütze auch wirklich abgefallen sind.


----------



## mega_ohm (18 Juli 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Volker meint die Schütze mit den Öffner in deiner Not-Stop Schaltung zurück lesen ob die Schütze auch wirklich abgefallen sind.


 Ach so... das ist mir bekannt. Diese Leitung wird ja nur durch einen Schließer der Schütze geschlauft.
Aber ich habe mit der Geräteauswahl schonmal so meine Probleme.
http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/conte...gsanleitung_1001274_DE_02.pdf?redirected=true
Für was benötige ich denn so'nen Haufen Eingänge ?

Das Basisgerät 773110 PNOZ m1P finde ich für meine 1 Tür auch total überdimensioniert.

Ich würde mich spontan für http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/conte.../pnoz_x2_7p/PNOZ_X2_7P_de.pdf?redirected=true
entscheiden.
Beschalten würde ich "Not-Halt *mit *Querschlusserkennung", Rückführ- und Startkreis.
Es ist ja eigentlich kein Not- Halt, sondern ein "sicheres Halt".

Mfg


----------



## Sesssko (18 Juli 2009)

Wir haben bei uns im Werk an den Maschinen sogenannte Zustimmschalter (www.jobaksafety.com -> Produkte -> Befehlsgeber) um bestimmte definierte Aktionen innerhalb der Maschine zuzulassen. Diese werden an ein Safetyrelais angeschlossen welches den Sicherheitskreis "überbrückt". Am Schalter selber sind zwei zusätzliche Taster zur freien Verwendung. Das Besondere an diesen Zustimmschaltern ist das sie nur in Mittelstellung des Saftetyschalters freigeben. Wird dieser losgelassen oder durchgedrückt ist der Sicherheitskreis geöffnet.
Vieleicht währe das ne Idee um den Maschinisten die Arbeit zu erleichtern.
Ergänzung: Immer vorausgesetzt das eine, von wem auch immer, zu erstellenden Gefährdungsanalyse dieses erlaubt. CE halt...


----------



## MSB (18 Juli 2009)

@mega_ohm
Du machst ja schon wieder den selben Fehler!

DU hast die Gefährdungsanalyse seinerzeit nicht gemacht, DU hast die Anlage nicht projektiert,
DU hast keine CE-Erklärung für die Kiste abgegeben ... heißt es ist derjenige VOLL verantwortlich und haftbar der obige Sachen gemacht hat,
vor allem der, der die CE-Erklärung unterschrieben hat.

Wenn du da jetzt drin rumfingerst tust du demjenigen den größtmöglichen Gefallen.

Davon das du hinterher die Volle Verantwortung für die Sicherheitstechnik übernimmst, ganz zu scheigen ...
Also insofern ist es in dem Fall das beste wenn man von rein gar nichts weiß,
und unter gar keinen Umständen schon mal irgendwas gesehen hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hausenm (18 Juli 2009)

Nun war da ein "Arbeitsunfall", 
das heißt GA und BG schauen mal vorbei und versuchen die 
Verantwortung (Zahlungen) abzuwälzen. Wenn jetzt was geändert wird (vor der Begehung) dann ist das nicht nur dumm sondern strafbar (Verschleierung). Nach der Begehung wird die BG dann eine Reihe von Maßnahmen fordern. Dann kann man getrost diesen Katalog hernehmen und darauf aufbauend eine Gefährdungsanalyse machen.
Alles andere geht in die Hose und in den Geldbeutel, bis hin zu sehr festen Wohnsitzen
Gruß


----------



## jabba (19 Juli 2009)

Kannst du mal erklären warum bei dem bisherigen Zustand die Teile Schrott sind ? Was passiert da?
Mir geht es darum zu erkennen welche Massnahmen notwendig damit die teile nicht Schrott sind.

Falls die BG ins Haus kommt, ist das auch eine Möglichkeit mit denen eine Lösung zu finden. Wichtig ist denen beim Besuch erkennen zu geben, das ihr konstruktiv an einer Lösung interessiert seit.

EDIT:
Aus gegebenen Anlass dieser Anhang aus meiner Link-Liste


----------



## Safety (19 Juli 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Mega_Ohm,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]wie schon einer meiner Vorschreiber erwähnt hat musst Du beachten :[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Änderungen an  Maschinen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn Deine Maschine bis 1995 gebaut wurde handelt es sich um eine Sogenannte UVV Maschine. Bzw. es gab eine Übergangszeit von 1993-1995, ab 1993 hat es die MRL 89/392/EWG gegeben man hatte aber diese Übergangsfrist. Bei den UVV Maschinen muss diese den Mindestanforderungen der BetrSichV AnhangI entsprechen  hier zu gibt es eine Checkliste. Und Du musst feststellen ob eine Wesentliche Änderung vorliegt. Hier kann Dir der HLF 2008 weiter helfen. Aber eine Risikobeurteilung nach 14121 musst Du auf jeden fall machen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn die Maschine nach 1993 gebaut wurde gelten die Mindestanforderungen der Maschine nach BetrSichV als eingehalten (ist aber oft nicht so). Änderungen an diesen Maschinen müssen nach der geltenden MRL gemacht werden. Also Risikobeurteilung, Risikominderung, usw. neue CE. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]In deinem Fall also Prüfen wann wurde die Maschine gebaut.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also zu der Manipulation der Sicherheitsschalter, es gibt Firmen die Entlassen den Mitarbeiter fristlos wenn er sowas macht! Und glaube mir diese Firmen haben einen hohen Sicherheitsstandart und kaum Unfälle und sparen jede Menge Geld.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wie Jabba schon gefragt hat, warum müssen die immer darein. Wenn Sie rein müssen dann versucht die Maschine in einen Sicheren zustand zu versetzen und dann nur die Bewegungen freigeben die er auch wirklich gebraucht werden und das ganze über eine Zustimmeinrichtung und z.b. Sichere Verminderte Geschwindingkeit (12100). Dann hat der Bediener keinen Grund mehr zu manipulieren.  Auch Berührungslose Schutzschalter kann man demontieren und wenn eure Leute an solche Werkzeuge kommen gibt es keinen Schutzschalter der das verhindert.  [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wie dann die Sicherheitsfunktion auszusehen hat ist wieder eine andere Sache. Um hier einen Auskunft geben zu können braucht man mehr Informationen. Genau Beschreibung der Gefahr und  der eingesetzten Komponenten und und und .[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Safety (19 Juli 2009)

*Checkliste*

Anbei die Checkliste BetrSichV.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juli 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Du machst ja schon wieder den selben Fehler!


Ich weiß...
Aber dieser Arbeitsunfall (deswegen mache ich ja diese Handstände) wäre nie passiert, wenn die Schutztür geschlossen UND die Sicherheitstechnik nicht außer Kraft gesetzt worden wäre.
Ich habe diese Schaltzunge bestimmt 57x wieder da angebracht, wo sie auch ihren Zweck erfüllt. ( Wegsehen geht leider nicht >> ich glaube, man nennt das Unterlassung )
Die Anlage ist aber tatsächlich mit dieser Funktion, das beim Öffnen dieser Schutztür die komplette Linie in Not- Halt "geht", unbedienbar !!!
Genau das war, ist und wird auch zukünftig der Grund sein, daß die Sicherheitseinrichtungen manipuliert werden. ( Solange kein Unfall passiert, werden auch die Produktionsmeister "nix sehen", die Produktion von verkaufbaren Produkten ist schließlich auch das Geschäft, welches die Instandhaltung mit am Leben erhält )
Du kannst mich verfluchen, schlagen und sonstwas mit mir anstellen wollen... in diesem Punkt bin ich wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht lernfähig.
Ich will aber die Sicherheit der bestehenden Anlagen ( diese läuft schon fast 5 Jahre ) ja nicht aufweichen, sondern erhöhen !
Ich war ganz stolz darauf, daß in meinem Zuständigkeitsbereich keine Arbeitsunfälle bisher aufgetreten sind, die auf "unsichere" Maschinen zurückgeführt werden können.
Deswegen nehme ich diesen Unfall auch sehr persönlich.

Folgende Fragen habe ich:
- Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Pflicht jedes Maschinisten, daß er vor Arbeitsbeginn die Sicherheits- Betriebsmittel ( Not-Halt-Taster, mindestens Unterbrechung des "Automatik"- Betriebes nach dem Öffnen von Sicherheitsvorrichtungen ) zu prüfen hat ?

Tatsache ist, der Maschinist ist im HAND- Betrieb der Abbindestation in die Anlage rein, hatte aber vergessen, das die daneben arbeitende Paketstapel- Station die Rollgänge mit steuert.
Er hätte nichts vergessen können, wenn die Schutztür geschlossen gewesen wäre... das ist mir bekannt und ich habe auch viel für das bisher bestehende Sicherheitskonzept getan
... wurde aber von den Maschinisten und dem Produktionsmeister böse angeschaut. Man ging an mir direkt mit entsprechendem Werkzeug (nach meiner Verwendung von Einmal- Schrauben war es die Flex) vorbei. Ich konnte zuschauen, wie man meine Arbeit "zerstörte"... auf Kosten der Sicherheit.



> DU hast die Gefährdungsanalyse seinerzeit nicht gemacht, DU hast die Anlage nicht projektiert,
> DU hast keine CE-Erklärung für die Kiste abgegeben ... heißt es ist derjenige VOLL verantwortlich und haftbar der obige Sachen gemacht hat,
> vor allem der, der die CE-Erklärung unterschrieben hat.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß gar nicht, welches Problem mit dem CE- Zeichen entsteht.
Zitat aus http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CE-Kennzeichnung
- Die *CE-Kennzeichnung* (entweder von franz. _Communauté_
_- Européenne_ = „Europäische Gemeinschaft“ oder _Conformité_
_- Européenne_, soviel wie „Übereinstimmung mit EU-Richtlinien“) ist eine
- Kennzeichnung nach EU-Recht für bestimmte Produkte in
- Zusammenhang mit der Produktsicherheit. Durch die Anbringung der
- CE-Kennzeichnung bestätigt der Hersteller, dass das Produkt den
- geltenden europäischen Richtlinien entspricht. Eine CE-Kenn-
- zeichnung lässt keine Rückschlüsse zu, ob das Produkt durch
- unabhängige Stellen auf die Einhaltung der Richtlinien überprüft
- wurde.
- ...
- Die CE-Kennzeichnung ist kein Gütesiegel (Qualitätszeichen).
Ende Zitat

1. bin ich kein Hersteller 
2. will ich ja die Anlage auf den neuesten Stand bringen
3. bin ich nicht verpflichtet, irgendwelche Prüfstellen ( z.b. TÜV) mit
ins Boot zu holen. Ich kann dieser Anlage, wenn ich mir sicher bin, alle Spielregeln beachtet zu haben, selbst die Konformitätserklärung zuweisen.

Weil ich mir eben einen Kopf um die Gefährdung mache und diese minimieren möchte, gehe ich davon aus, daß ich eine Gefährdungs-
analyse ( leider erst nach dem Unfall ) gemacht habe.

Wie geschrieben, bei einigen wenigen Dingen bin (und will) ich nicht lernfähig (sein). Manche halten das für "bekloppt", andere für "verantwortungsvoll".

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juli 2009)

Sesssko schrieb:


> Wir haben bei uns im Werk an den Maschinen sogenannte Zustimmschalter (www.jobaksafety.com -> Produkte -> Befehlsgeber) um bestimmte definierte Aktionen innerhalb der Maschine zuzulassen. Diese werden an ein Safetyrelais angeschlossen welches den Sicherheitskreis "überbrückt". Am Schalter selber sind zwei zusätzliche Taster zur freien Verwendung. Das Besondere an diesen Zustimmschaltern ist das sie nur in Mittelstellung des Saftetyschalters freigeben. Wird dieser losgelassen oder durchgedrückt ist der Sicherheitskreis geöffnet.
> Vieleicht währe das ne Idee um den Maschinisten die Arbeit zu erleichtern.
> Ergänzung: Immer vorausgesetzt das eine, von wem auch immer, zu erstellenden Gefährdungsanalyse dieses erlaubt. CE halt...


Mit den "Zustimm- Schaltern" habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht (gibt es bei uns nicht).
Z.Zt. werden bei uns aber 2 neue Produktionslinien aufgebaut... und da habe ich noch keinen Wahlschalter "Einricht-Betrieb" und auch noch keine Zustimm- Schalter gefunden... <<< aber die Anlagen sind noch im Aufbau.
Probeläufe sind für Anfang bzw. Mitte August geplant.
Sollte ich diese Schalter "übersehen" haben, melde ich mich dazu nochmal.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juli 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Nun war da ein "Arbeitsunfall",
> das heißt GA und BG schauen mal vorbei und versuchen die
> Verantwortung (Zahlungen) abzuwälzen. Wenn jetzt was geändert wird (vor der Begehung) dann ist das nicht nur dumm sondern strafbar (Verschleierung). Nach der Begehung wird die BG dann eine Reihe von Maßnahmen fordern. Dann kann man getrost diesen Katalog hernehmen und darauf aufbauend eine Gefährdungsanalyse machen.
> Alles andere geht in die Hose und in den Geldbeutel, bis hin zu sehr festen Wohnsitzen
> Gruß


Die BG war da und konnte den IST-Stand analysieren.
Natürlich wurde angemeckert, das die Schutztür offen stehen kann, während es möglich ist, ( Hand- Betrieb oder Automatik spielte überhaupt keine Geige) daß die Rollgänge zugeschaltet werden.
Aber man verstand auch, daß mit einer "Not-Halt- Funktion" bei Öffnen der Schutztür mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird.
Es gibt ja mehrere Sicherheitsbereiche (über Sicherheits- Lichtvorhänge mit Muting)... also kann man die Gefährdungsbereiche auch "auftrennen".


----------



## mega_ohm (20 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Kannst du mal erklären warum bei dem bisherigen Zustand die Teile Schrott sind ? Was passiert da?
> Mir geht es darum zu erkennen welche Massnahmen notwendig damit die teile nicht Schrott sind.


- Die "Leistung" (400V Zuleitung zu den Fu's wird weggeschaltet bzw. der gemeinsame ZK wird entladen ) = einfach komplett AUS
- 75% der Positionier- Antrieb haben aber keine Haltebremse. (ich weiß... das ist schlecht. Aber ein Nachrüsten kann nur Stück für Stück nach dem Defekt eines Antriebes erfolgen. Alle anderen Ideen verwirft unsere Controlling- Abteilung sofort als "wirtschaftlichen Unfug")
- Sie trudeln etweder unkontrolliert aus oder "rutschen" auf den Endschalter "absolutes Ende".

Diese Antriebe müssen nach dem Neustart erstmal referenziert werden und gehen danach log.weise zu Pos.Prg. 1 (Ausgangslage).
Damit ist ein Fortsetzen des in Produktion befindlichen Materials nicht mehr möglich... neben dem ganzen Gewusel, welches durch das unkontrollierte Austrudeln entstanden ist und rausgeschnitten werden muß.


> Falls die BG ins Haus kommt, ist das auch eine Möglichkeit mit denen eine Lösung zu finden. Wichtig ist denen beim Besuch erkennen zu geben, das ihr konstruktiv an einer Lösung interessiert seit.


Natürlich ist ein Unternehmen immer interessiert, Lösungen für die zukünftige Vermeidung von Arbeitsunfällen zu finden.
Schließlich steigt ja auch der Beitrag, den das Unternehmen an die BG zahlen muß.



> EDIT:
> Aus gegebenen Anlass dieser Anhang aus meiner Link-Liste


Die Links funktionieren bei mir nicht ?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Alle anderen Ideen verwirft unsere Controlling- Abteilung sofort als "wirtschaftlichen Unfug")
> - Sie trudeln etweder unkontrolliert aus oder "rutschen" auf den Endschalter "absolutes Ende".


 
...ist ein Arbeitsunfall wirklich wirtschaftlich Preiswerter, als eine sichere Maschine oder Anlagenstillstand, weil wieder irgendetwas über die Endlage hinaus gefahren ist und die halbe Anlage geschrotet hat…

Kann es eigentlich sein das bei euch in der Fa. Nur ein Trottel gesucht wird der es schafft die Anlagen irgendwie an Laufen hält, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Wenn ich so eine Aussage lese das du die Schaltzunge zum 57x angeschraubt hast, könnte ich fast meinen das die Verantwortlichen den Trottel gefunden haben den sie gesucht haben.

Hast du schon einmal versucht eine Aussprache mit deinen Verantwortlichen zu führen, wenn nicht hole das ganz schnell nach und fertige am besten ein Gesprächsprotokoll an und wenn nur für dich. Vielleicht solltet ihr auch einmal überlegen ob ihr euch Hilfe ins Haus holt, manchmal überzeugt eine neutrale dritte Meinung.


----------



## jabba (20 Juli 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> - Die "Leistung" (400V Zuleitung zu den Fu's wird weggeschaltet bzw. der gemeinsame ZK wird entladen ) = einfach komplett AUS
> - 75% der Positionier- Antrieb haben aber keine Haltebremse. (ich weiß... das ist schlecht. Aber ein Nachrüsten kann nur Stück für Stück nach dem Defekt eines Antriebes erfolgen. Alle anderen Ideen verwirft unsere Controlling- Abteilung sofort als "wirtschaftlichen Unfug")
> - Sie trudeln etweder unkontrolliert aus oder "rutschen" auf den Endschalter "absolutes Ende".
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle (20 Juli 2009)

Es ist immer schwierig an einer "vermurksten" Anlage noch etwas am Konzept zu ändern. Das Auftrennen der Bereiche wäre ein Anfang. Weiterhin wäre eine Tür mit Zuhaltung und ein Anmeldetaster eine Möglichkeit, die Antriebe gezielt runterzufahren und danach erst die Leistung wegzuschalten, anschließend Tür entriegeln. Die 24V-Versorgung sollte aber an den Antrieben bleiben, damit sie nicht neu referenziert werden müssen (Wenn das bei denen so überhaupt möglich ist). Viele neuere Servoumrichter (Bosch-Rexroth, Berger-Lahr (Schneider)) haben inzwischen bereits Module und Schaltungen für "Totmanschalter" und sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit integriert, das werden deine Antriebe wohl noch nicht können.


----------



## hausenm (20 Juli 2009)

Hallo Mega_ohm
nun wenn ich lese " ich habe die Schaltzunge 57x angebaut" und dann zusehen dürfen wie Einmalschrauben wegeflext wurden, dann frage ich mich: Möchte ichin einen solchen Betrieb arbeiten. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich von dem "wegflexen" ein schönes Digitalfoto mit Datum machen (Mit Zunge und dann ohne) nur um sicher zu gehen. Bei solchen und ev. schwereren Unfällen kann man schnell einen ganz festen Wohnsitz haben.
Hatte ein Erlabnis (ist schon ein paar Jahre her), bei einem Automobilbauer. IN der Geisterschicht sprang ein Putzmann über die Absperrung. Die ankommende Schubplattform teilte den mittig.
Ergebnis: Tot mit allem was das Rechtssystem bieten kann: Staatsanwaltschaft (Fahrlässigkeit), GA, BG und ...
Hatte dann einen Tag bei der örtlichen Polizei verbracht (scheiß Essen) und dann die Meldung bekommen:" Tut uns leid, Sie trift keine Schuld. Aufwiedersehen".
So und bei dir ist ja schon etwas passiert. Denk mal über deine Zukunft nach.
Geh auch zum Betriebsrat, Sicherheitsbeauftragten und erkläre denen dein Problem. 
Gruß


----------



## Safety (20 Juli 2009)

Danke Hausenm,
ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit Ihm das schonend und mit Auszügen aus Normen beizubringen aber Deine Schilderung macht sehr deutlich was da auf einen zukommen kann. Und in Zukunft werden die Behörden hier viel stärker durchgreifen!


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juli 2009)

Safety schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Hallo Mega_Ohm,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]wie schon einer meiner Vorschreiber erwähnt hat musst Du beachten :[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Änderungen an Maschinen[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wenn Deine Maschine bis 1995...[/FONT]
> ...


Die Anlage wurde ab 10/2005 bei uns aufgebaut (ein großer Teil wird ja in den Masch.baufirmen schon vorgefertigt bzw. vorverdrahtet), bis Mitte 01/2006 war Probelauf, ab 01.03.2006 hatte die Anlage eine Fehler-/ Ausfallquote < 7%.



> [FONT=&quot]Also zu der Manipulation der Sicherheitsschalter, es gibt Firmen die Entlassen den Mitarbeiter fristlos wenn er sowas macht! Und glaube mir diese Firmen haben einen hohen Sicherheitsstandart und kaum Unfälle und sparen jede Menge Geld.[/FONT]


Das ist bei uns auch so ! ( mind. Abmahnung )
Dieser Kollege, der verunfallt ist, wurde aber bedeutend später eingestellt ( ist seit ca. 1 Jahr festangestellt). Er wurde sozusagen mit diesem "Mist !" schon angelernt. Ihm soll jetzt eine "Ermahnung" zugestellt werden, was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Natürlich hat er "getrieft"... ein ca. 2,5to Paket "beamt" sich nicht über 2 komplette Rollgänge. Ein optisches und akustisches Signal warnt, wenn der Paketabschub aus dem Gefährdungsbereich 1 erfolgt.
>> aber egal... darüber will ich nicht diskutieren.

Jetzt geht es für mich nur noch um Lösungen dieses Mißstandes.
Eine sehr gute Lösung habe ich hier gelesen... ( eine 2. sichere Linie, die die gleichen Betriebsmittel wie "Not-Halt" verwendet, aber die Gefährdungsbereiche tatsächlich aufteilt.
Damit erhoffe ich mir eine höhere Akzeptanz und darausfolgend weniger Manipulation.


> [FONT=&quot]Wie Jabba schon gefragt hat, warum müssen die immer darein. Wenn Sie rein müssen dann versucht die Maschine in einen Sicheren zustand zu versetzen und dann nur die Bewegungen freigeben die er auch wirklich gebraucht werden und das ganze über eine Zustimmeinrichtung und z.b. Sichere Verminderte Geschwindingkeit (12100). Dann hat der Bediener keinen Grund mehr zu manipulieren.[/FONT]


Die Maschinisten müssen schon aus Qualitätsgründen in diese Tür rein.
Sie müssen ständig Stichproben nehmen... eigentlich bei jedem Paket... aber sie machen es nur 1..2 mal pro Stapel ( sind ca. 3- 5 Pakete... je nach Gewicht des Paketes)
Genau das ist ja einer der Gründe, warum ein "Not-Halt" über die ganze Linie niemals funktionieren wird.
Das hat eben über viele Jahre *zufällig* unfallfrei funktioniert... und jetzt eben nicht mehr >> ein neues Zeitalter, ein neues Nachdenken über das gesamte Sicherheitskonzept ist jetzt eben gefragt.



> [FONT=&quot]Auch Berührungslose Schutzschalter kann man demontieren und wenn eure Leute an solche Werkzeuge kommen gibt es keinen Schutzschalter der das verhindert. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Wie dann die Sicherheitsfunktion auszusehen hat ist wieder eine andere Sache. Um hier einen Auskunft geben zu können braucht man mehr Informationen. Genau Beschreibung der Gefahr und der eingesetzten Komponenten und und und .[/FONT]


Ich habe mich gestern, also am Montag mit meinem Elt-Meister, meinem zukünftigen Elt-Meister (Meister- Azubi  ), dem Geschäftsführer, dem Produktionsmeister zusammengesetzt... 
In einer Sofort- Maßnahme wird es ( ab morgen, spätestens wenn ich meine Schicht beende) 2 Gefährdungsbereiche geben.
*1. Stufe:*
- *Diese eine Schutztür* auf der Bedienerseite wird aus der Not-Halt-Schleife rausgenommen, es werden über ein PNOZ X2.1 http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/content/documentation/offen/sich/datenblatt/pnoz_x2_1/PNOZ_X2_1_de.pdf?redirected=true (das haben wir im Regal stehen, müssen wir nicht erst bestellen) die Antriebe für die Rollgänge *sicher* weggeschaltet. Alle anderen Schutztüren, die den Zutritt in die Anlage ermöglichen, bleiben in der Not- Halt- Schleife.

- Die Antriebe in diesem Gefährdungsbereich werden mit dem Öffnen der Schutztür sicher weggeschaltet
- Für die Aktivierung muß die Schutztür geschlossen sein und auf dem Bedientableau quittiert werden.
*2. Stufe:*
- es wird eine magnetische Zuhaltung der Tür installiert. (damit wird ein "in die Anlage Reinrennen" ausgeschlossen)
- Die Freischaltung der Antriebe wird nur noch an einem neu zu installierenden etwa 5m entfernten Tableau möglich sein ( die Einsehbarkeit in den Gefährdungsbereich ist gegeben !). Auf dem bisherigen Bedientableau wird ein "Zustimm- Taster" installiert. Damit wird selbst eine 2- Mann- Bedienung zumindest schwieriger, spontane Fehlbedienungen werden ausgeschlossen. (Der Sinn ist, daß sich nicht eine Person in die Anlage "einsperren" läßt, die Bedienung mittels einer 2. Person per Zuruf erfolgen kann)


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juli 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Es ist immer schwierig an einer "vermurksten" Anlage noch etwas am Konzept zu ändern. Das Auftrennen der Bereiche wäre ein Anfang. Weiterhin wäre eine Tür mit Zuhaltung und ein Anmeldetaster eine Möglichkeit, die Antriebe gezielt runterzufahren und danach erst die Leistung wegzuschalten, anschließend Tür entriegeln. Die 24V-Versorgung sollte aber an den Antrieben bleiben, damit sie nicht neu referenziert werden müssen (Wenn das bei denen so überhaupt möglich ist). Viele neuere Servoumrichter (Bosch-Rexroth, Berger-Lahr (Schneider)) haben inzwischen bereits Module und Schaltungen für "Totmanschalter" und sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit integriert, das werden deine Antriebe wohl noch nicht können.


Genauso sieht unser Plan in der 2. Stufe aus... (wird ca. 1 Woche dauern, weil nicht alle Bauteile im Lager sind).
Ich muß nur noch rausfinden, woher die FU's ihre "Leistung" beziehen.
Nach dem 1. Check in den E- Plänen werde ich die Ausgangsseite der FU's wegschalten !
Lt. E-Plan speisen nur 2 FU's in den gemeinsamen ZK, die restlichen FU's "ziehen" aus dem ZK.

Da tut sich für mich natürlich noch eine neue Frage auf...
Würde es denn reichen, die 400V der 2, in den ZK speisenden FU's wegzuschalten ?
- Normalerweise dauert die Entladung des ZK länger, aber dann wird ja meistens auch keine "Leistung" angefordert.


----------



## mega_ohm (21 Juli 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Hallo Mega_ohm
> nun wenn ich lese " ich habe die Schaltzunge 57x angebaut" und dann zusehen dürfen wie Einmalschrauben wegeflext wurden, dann frage ich mich: Möchte ichin einen solchen Betrieb arbeiten.


*I c h *möchte in diesem Betrieb arbeiten.


> An deiner Stelle würde ich von dem "wegflexen" ein schönes Digitalfoto mit Datum machen (Mit Zunge und dann ohne) nur um sicher zu gehen. Bei solchen und ev. schwereren Unfällen kann man schnell einen ganz festen Wohnsitz haben.


Naja... aber wer glaubt heute noch einem Digitalfoto...
Rechtlich verwertbar ist so ein Foto sowieso nur bedingt, da ich ja in der Firma nicht als Fotograf angestellt bin... ( außer Dienst- Telefonen besteht während der Arbeitszeit Handy-Verbot. An meinem Diensttelefon gibt es keine Kamera. )


> Hatte ein Erlabnis (ist schon ein paar Jahre her), bei einem Automobilbauer. IN der Geisterschicht sprang ein Putzmann über die Absperrung. Die ankommende Schubplattform teilte den mittig.
> Ergebnis: Tot mit allem was das Rechtssystem bieten kann: Staatsanwaltschaft (Fahrlässigkeit), GA, BG und ...
> Hatte dann einen Tag bei der örtlichen Polizei verbracht (scheiß Essen) und dann die Meldung bekommen:" Tut uns leid, Sie trift keine Schuld. Aufwiedersehen".
> So und bei dir ist ja schon etwas passiert. Denk mal über deine Zukunft nach.
> ...


Ich denke über meine Zukunft nach.... deswegen stelle ich ja ab und zu auch hier ein paar Fragen und bitte um Ratschläge, Tipps.
Bisher bin ich mit dem Strafrecht noch nicht kollidiert und ich hoffe auch, daß das so bleibt.
Dafür, daß mir dieser Ist- Zustand noch lange erhalten bleibt, handle ich auch.


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2009)

@mega_ohm 
Ich kann dein handeln und deine Aussagen gut verstehen.

Klar sind die Ratschläge hier korrekt, aber es scheitert an der Praxis was viele nicht verstehen. Das mit der Haftung ist ein komplexes gebilde, solange du nicht per Schriftstück als verantwortlich erklärt wurdest haftet prinzipiell erst einmal der Betriebsleiter. Der müßte dir dann grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen.
Aber da es in eurem Betrieb ja wohl öfter Diskusionen über diese Sachen gibt würde ich dir unabhängig von diesem Fall empfehlen ein Schichttagebuch zu führen. Da führst du alle Gespräche kurz auf. Wenn es dann zu dem Fall der Fälle kommt, und Du kannst das Buch vorlegen hat dies einiges an Gewicht . Dieses auch, wenn ja nur Deine Version drin steht.Wichtig es muss nachhaltig und schlüssig geführt werden, möglichst in einem gebundenen Buch und "nicht" am PC. Man muss erkennen das es sich wirklich um zeitlich versetzte Einträge handelt.


----------



## volker (21 Juli 2009)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> - Für die Aktivierung muß die Schutztür geschlossen sein und auf dem Bedientableau quittiert werden.


touchpanel ?
siehe dazu hier kapitel 3.16
http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/arbeitssicherheit/html/modules/bgi850900/850-900/bgi860_1.pdf


----------



## mega_ohm (23 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> @mega_ohm
> Ich kann dein handeln und deine Aussagen gut verstehen.
> 
> Klar sind die Ratschläge hier korrekt, aber es scheitert an der Praxis was viele nicht verstehen. Das mit der Haftung ist ein komplexes gebilde, solange du nicht per Schriftstück als verantwortlich erklärt wurdest haftet prinzipiell erst einmal der Betriebsleiter. Der müßte dir dann grobe Fahrlässigkeit nachweisen.
> Aber da es in eurem Betrieb ja wohl öfter Diskusionen über diese Sachen gibt würde ich dir unabhängig von diesem Fall empfehlen ein Schichttagebuch zu führen. Da führst du alle Gespräche kurz auf. Wenn es dann zu dem Fall der Fälle kommt, und Du kannst das Buch vorlegen hat dies einiges an Gewicht . Dieses auch, wenn ja nur Deine Version drin steht.Wichtig es muss nachhaltig und schlüssig geführt werden, möglichst in einem gebundenen Buch und "nicht" am PC. Man muss erkennen das es sich wirklich um zeitlich versetzte Einträge handelt.


Wir führen ein Schichttagebuch schon seit mehreren Jahren.
Die Einführung dessen ist auf meinem "Mist" gewachsen, um z.b. Reparaturen zeitlich besser planen zu können bzw. (da wir kein Aufmaß führen) den Schwund von Betriebsmitteln nachvollziehbar zu gestalten und diese möglichst gesammelt bei einem Hersteller zu bestellen.

Dementsprechend stehen alle "wichtigen" Ereignisse (demontierte Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, lebenswichtige Überwachungen der Anlagen [gebrückte Druckwächter z.B.], alle Änderungen in einem Masch.-Prog mit Datum/ Uhrzeit, >Warum wurde das Prog. geändert<, >Ziel der Änderung<, >welcher FC/FB/DB... welches NW< in diesem Buch... eigentlich kann man jede komplette Schicht nachvollziehen.



> ... Aber da es in eurem Betrieb ja wohl öfter Diskusionen über diese Sachen gibt ...


Nun könnte man denken, was ist das denn für ein Asi- Betrieb ?
Wo Fragen angesprochen werden, entstehen auch Lösungen.
Vielleicht frage ich mehr als Mitarbeiter anderer Firmen... aber ich bin mir sicher, daß auch in der Firma, in der ich angestellt bin, viel für die Sicherheit getan wird.
Neben den aktuellen Emissions-(Umwelt)daten hängt die Unfallquote pro Jahr, pro produzierte to, pro Monat, pro Früh-/Spät-/ Nachtschicht aufgeschlüsselt... in direktem Vergleich zu den letzten 5 Jahren bei uns vor dem Pförtnerhäusel.
Jede(r) kann sich darüber informieren, bevor überhaupt Betriebsgelände betreten wird. 
Ich sehe "meine" Firma nicht jenseits von "Gut und Böse".

Der von mir beschriebene Arbeits-Unfall konnte nur auf Grund langjähriger Routine passieren. (vollkommene Betriebsblindheit aller Beteiligten) DieSchaltzunge für diese Schutztür war 1 Tag nach der Inbetriebnahme demontiert !
Ich hatte diese Schaltzunge nach der <was weiß ich, wievielten Montage> auch nicht mehr angebaut... es ist ja nie was passiert!!!
Genauso dachte der Produktionsmeister etc.

Die jetzt folgenden Maßnahmen/ Umbauten habe ich schon beschrieben...
... zusätzlich habe ich jetzt von der Geschäftsleitung die Zusicherung, daß jeder, der Schutzmaßnahmen (egal, an welcher Anlage) manipuliert UND derjenige, der diese Unwirksamkeit in der folgenden Schicht zumindest feststellen müßte, weil er ja zu Probenahmen (Qualitätssicherung) verpflichtet ist... ein Kandidat für die Personalabteilung ist.
Es werden monatliche Arbeitsschutzbelehrungen durchgeführt, Arbeitsanweisungen ausgehangen...


----------



## mega_ohm (23 Juli 2009)

volker schrieb:


> touchpanel ?
> siehe dazu hier kapitel 3.16
> http://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/arbeitssicherheit/html/modules/bgi850900/850-900/bgi860_1.pdf


Nein... nie ein Touchpanel !°!

Neben meiner persönlichen Allergie gegen diese Teile ( Berührungs-Sensivität ... einmal reicht ein Finger-Tupp, einmal kann man mit dem 5kg- "Uhrmacher"- Hammer draufschlagen) sehe ich da ein sehr hohes Potenzial für Fehlbedienung.
Not- Halt-, QSP-, Start-, Stopp-, Quittiertaster (das verrät ja schon der Name TASTER ) sind, solange ich ein Mitspracherecht habe, mechanische Taster !
Die Taster "QSP" ( _*Q*_uick_*S*_top*P*), "Start" und "Quit" könnten von mir aus auch auf einen Siemens-OP ( nicht TP !!) mittels F??- Taste und Bestätigung ausgeführt sein.

Not- Halt-,  Stopptaster werden bei mir "rastend" bzw. "manuell entriegelnd" ausgeführt. Das führt zu "bewußten Handlungen".


----------

